

Tax the Beautiful to Feed the Ugly? - Jaggu
http://blog.fastcompany.com/archives/2007/12/05/tax_the_beautiful_to_feed_the_ugly.html?partner=rss

======
raju
Right off the bat, I agree with the author that this is ridiculous... Everyone
has a talent that they should develop and exploit, and blaming the good
looking guy/girl in the next cubicle for your failures is unforgivable...

I read someone that those who are lookers at an early age tend to do better in
life, and that's not because they are good looking, but because their good
looks give them the confidence to do more... they make better salespeople,
better salespeople of themselves and their skills...

------
rrival
Disagree! Symmetry/attractiveness indicates genetic traits which predispose
individuals for success / survival / more options in selective mating. This
could, if taken to an extreme, result in the dilution of the gene pool and the
elevation of Hot or Not to some kind of Big Brother.

------
tlrobinson
Ridiculous. Beauty is subjective, it would be completely unfair to tax people
based on such subjective qualities.

------
icky
Let's tax the stupid to pay for the time wasted in reading their proposals....

------
Jaggu
I personally have seen many people who got many advantages due to look...

